

 Tesla, fast charging and why it’s getting inconvenient for future EV drivers  - kudu
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/08/tesla-fast-charging-and-why-its-getting-inconvenient-for-future-ev-drivers/

======
pedalpete
I don't know enough about the differences in the charging standards. Does
Tesla just use a proprietary plug? Maybe we'll just see an adapter, much like
international travel adapters, which will allow other EVs to plug into Tesla
charging stations, and vice-versa. We likely have the room in an electric
vehicle to carry around the adapter and any sort of device for regulating the
power ratings of different systems.

Is that correct?

------
higherpurpose
I agree it's a concern, however, Musk has said before that he's willing to
open up access to its supercharger network, if other manufacturers are willing
to license it. I don't know if he will still do that, but considering his
ultimate goal is to see electric cars in general succeed, and that he has a
much less aggressive personality than Jobs had, it's probably going to happen.

